# any Giotto or Cellini PID owners on here?



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

hi,

i need some help from Giotto or Cellini *PID* owners.

i came along this info on a Rocket manual for HX which i find very interesting, BUT it lacks the pressure gauge information.

can someone make the proper observations (giving the HX ~15 minutes to stabilize after changing temperature)?

thank you


----------



## Lilybell2 (May 1, 2017)

The boiler pressure gauge should read around 1 bar when it's ready.


----------

